# Where are all the Rock



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

For those of you planing a trip to the Bay to fish for Rock from the beach, might have to wait a while. The water temp at Thomas Pt. Lighthouse is a mere 31.3 degrees F. 
Needs to get up to around 42 I believe for things to start to happen.

http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/catl_tmap.html


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

yea gonna be a bit. i soaked BW's out there for a few hours without a touch.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> yea gonna be a bit. i soaked BW's out there for a few hours without a touch.


Still tickin. 4 days 12 hours till deadline, extra 20 say I catch 1 before you? 28"+


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*"Where are all the Rock"?* I know quite a few of them have busy making reservations to dine at *CATMAN'S HONEY HOLE CAFE* in the upper bay. The new menu will feature: Soft Crabs, Eel and Spot.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

catman said:


> *"Where are all the Rock"?* I know quite a few of them have busy making reservations to dine at *CATMAN'S HONEY HOLE CAFE* in the upper bay. The new menu will feature: Soft Crabs, Eel and Spot.


illegal to use eel during trophy season


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Not if he is wearing sun glasses and a beard.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> illegal to use eel during trophy season


There's no eel on the menu during trophy season. I am however substituting with generous portions of sashimi.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

catman said:


> There's no eel on the menu during trophy season. I am however substituting with generous portions of sashimi.


I'll take the fish head on a 8 Circle Hook with a side of 6oz lead thanks.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I eat sashimi like it's going out out of style.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

If it ain't cooked its bait.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Thomas point light data info isn't wotkng 41° at tolchester and the date on thomas pt was 3-5-15 no recent updates


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread started with Rockfish location and now has spread to how you like your sushi served.  :--|

DON"T GO THERE!

Man...it's been a long drawn out winter. When's it all going to end?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> Thomas point light data info isn't wotkng 41° at tolchester and the date on thomas pt was 3-5-15 no recent updates


OOPPPS! MY BAD. Good observation Surfn.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I checked it Monday and it had no hourly data.

New moon hi tide at @ 0630 dawn 0700 water temp 39°-40° a little cold but too good to pass up.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

i love sashimi so much that i even make sashimi out of bluefish caught in the upper chesapeake bay... its very oily. sometimes i wrap that bluefish sashimi with thinnly sliced spot... hmmmm i can almost smell the bay.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> This thread started with Rockfish location and now has spread to how you like your sushi served.  :--|
> 
> DON"T GO THERE!
> 
> Man...it's been a long drawn out winter. When's it all going to end?


Bad winter my friend. I saw a couple hundred sea gulls in the school yard looking for food so you know it's been bad. Even the fishing shows on TV are starting to look good. Glad I'll be in Pillar Point/Half Moon Bay, CA in 2 weeks fishing for a different kind of rock..:fishing::fishing:








And some of these guys too.








Eat your heart out Cali!!!!!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Bad winter my friend. I saw a couple hundred sea gulls in the school yard looking for food so you know it's been bad. Even the fishing shows on TV are starting to look good. Glad I'll be in Pillar Point/Half Moon Bay, CA in 2 weeks fishing for a different kind of rock..:fishing::fishing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGGH Yess Catman, but I'd rather eat a King...........Salmon that is! :--|

Deep water red rockfish. Very fine tablefair. Ya might even get lucky and catch a Halibut or a big Ling Cod up there in NoCal. My biggest Halibut is 55# off the the Channel Islands in SoCal 12 years ago. Caught em on a live mackerel in 50' of water on 15# Ande line on light tackle. Quite a feat.

Good Luck up in NoCal. Give us a report when you get back and have a safe trip my freind!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> I checked it Monday and it had no hourly data.
> 
> New moon hi tide at @ 0630 dawn 0700 water temp 39°-40° a little cold but too good to pass up.


DUDE! Your hardcore man........water's too cold yet, but good luck anyway.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> AGGH Yess Catman, but I'd rather eat a King...........Salmon that is! :--|
> 
> Deep water red rockfish. Very fine tablefair. Ya might even get lucky and catch a Halibut or a big Ling Cod up there in NoCal. My biggest Halibut is 55# off the the Channel Islands in SoCal 12 years ago. Caught em on a live mackerel in 50' of water on 15# Ande line on light tackle. Quite a feat.
> 
> Good Luck up in NoCal. Give us a report when you get back and have a safe trip my freind!


Speaking of Halibut here's a little one I caught about 5 yrs ago.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Speaking of Halibut here's a little one I caught about 5 yrs ago.


Nice fish. A West Coast Fluke. 35# or so?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Nice fish. A West Coast Fluke. 35# or so?


Nah, I think it was 28.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

CaliYellowtail said:


> DUDE! Your hardcore man........water's too cold yet, but good luck anyway.


LOL I tried to sell my wetsuit not going skising at spsp too much lead in the air. Teeth have been grinding since December!! Going to Anglers after work to pick up some 4oz toung sinkers and bws. Best solar lunar time is 0700-0900.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

good luck. im going further south on the bay this weekend, not sure they've made it to spsp yet (at least not on wednesday)


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

You guys need to get a grip


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

My buddie's have been on them for the last two weeks via boat. Nothing but big jigs trimmed with Bustem Baits and BKD's


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Two days ago on my friend's boat mid bay :


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Keep saying the big girls aren't here


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

If you want to get in on this call this # http://walleyepete.com/


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

jigmeister said:


> Keep saying the big girls aren't here


It's almost April. Of course they're around... Too bad boat fish don't count 👍👍


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice fish! They are here need the ones coming shallow to feed.

At spsp now set up at 0600. Now windy but a little chilly at 35°


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Point lookout. Game on.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

jigmeister said:


> My buddie's have been on them for the last two weeks via boat. Nothing but big jigs trimmed with Bustem Baits and BKD's



You're on the wrong Forum Hotshot!

This is Pier and Surf!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Fished till 8 no bites then went to ES to look for perch or what ever but no bites.

I'd rather get skunked close to home than ride 3 hours to smell the same;-)


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> Fished till 8 no bites then went to ES to look for perch or what ever but no bites.
> 
> I'd rather get skunked close to home than ride 3 hours to smell the same;-)


Where on the ES did you go?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> Fished till 8 no bites then went to ES to look for perch or what ever but no bites.
> 
> I'd rather get skunked close to home than ride 3 hours to smell the same;-)


 gonna go see if the afternoon bite is on.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> gonna go see if the afternoon bite is on.


**** luck.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> **** luck.




go ahead...............make my day....


----------

